# New target build!



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

pic to come.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

*In all its glory!*










Going to Build a small roof over it and get it set in place soon.


----------



## dhvac (Aug 14, 2009)

thats a big target


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

looks nice whats it made of.


----------



## ilgenfritz (Aug 11, 2009)

*target*

that would work great in my basement! Please share the details. How easy do the arrows come out?


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

Almost looks like the insulation from duct work.


----------



## jephs422 (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like you built it out of ShamWows, LOL!!!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

ShamWows, I like that, that's preatty funny. I'm still laughing.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

jephs422 said:


> Looks like you built it out of ShamWows, LOL!!!


I knew they were good for something :laugh:


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, not Sham wow...what is it made of and where can I get some?


----------



## getumspike (Aug 29, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT!!!!! What is the layering made of? I was thinking of making a target and had similar design in mind. Maybe not as big, but either way I'm not sure what material to use and/or where to purchase.


----------



## DeerSlayer26 (Jun 19, 2009)

cardboard works great for indoor use.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Its foam sheets from American whitetail target company. Its really elastic and each sheet is maybe 1/16 inch thick. (thousands of sheets) arrow removal is EASY and i get 4 " penetration and its not even tightned down much at all.

It comes in 4'X8" sheets and i cut it with a skill saw. 


demesions are 5 feet tall 41 inches wide and 16" deep. 


its a range target no cheap insulation here. But the foam was pretty cheap call them you can get a good price on it if you cut it yourself.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*target*

hope u have plenty of strong backs or a fork lift to unload cause i'm sure that puppy is heavy!! looks great though approx cost of that much foam??


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Carpet works great for a target like that as well. :wink:


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

any quotes on the material? I went to the Whitetail Co.'s website and saw that they offer their bag target for $129!!??!!??!!??!!??


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

CEC81561 said:


> hope u have plenty of strong backs or a fork lift to unload cause i'm sure that puppy is heavy!! looks great though approx cost of that much foam??



Total weight with the Frame MAYBE 90 lbs.. i unloaded it and moved it around. Putting caster under it to roll in the house in the winter. :wink:


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

stillern said:


> any quotes on the material? I went to the Whitetail Co.'s website and saw that they offer their bag target for $129!!??!!??!!??!!??



Call them.... That Bag you seen was 4 foot tall and 3 feet WIDE.......... Its a RANGE BAG. And it will last too our range has one beat to hell and back.... I wanted to build a target like the other ranges around here.



This was a lot cheaper buying it uncut and cutting it with a skill saw. They do sell it cut too for 3 times what i paid and also add in another 100+ bucks and they will sel a frame too..... 

I just wanted the Foam to DIY...


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

This material is like whats in a Block target but 10X more elastic. I will not shoot Broadheads in it Due to slivers of yellow all over my yard. so i hope to get 10 years. Our range at Patoka lake has 5 years on it and they host 100 or so shooter there. not to mention its open to the Public.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Man I like that target. I was looking into buying some of that packing sheet foam and doing that but i have to find a supplier that is closer so the shipping isnt so high. I found rolls of it that were 1/8th thick and 48" or 72" wide and either 250 feet or 500 feet long and some of them were already perforated at every two feet. I know that lots of folks have used carpet but i was wondering if you could use just the carpet padding and compress it, anyone know?


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

HOLY BIG BAD TARGET!! Vey cool.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

okbow68 said:


> Man I like that target. I was looking into buying some of that packing sheet foam and doing that but i have to find a supplier that is closer so the shipping isnt so high. I found rolls of it that were 1/8th thick and 48" or 72" wide and either 250 feet or 500 feet long and some of them were already perforated at every two feet. I know that lots of folks have used carpet but i was wondering if you could use just the carpet padding and compress it, anyone know?



Try it but your arrow will probably still shoot into it. see with this stuff you actually shoot between the layers. with carpet padding you will tear it up quick would be my guess.


----------



## Panteramag (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, Jake make me one!


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

I can do it for the right amount of Money. say materials and 50 bucks. :wink:

Or go pick up the foam from American whitetail and build your own. :wink:


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm finishing up my target today (4'x5'), I'm using carpet pad (layered) that will be compressed with 2 ratchet straps on the outside of the target. I've been told the carpet pad will work good and if there are any shoot throughs I'll just tighten up the straps. 
I can't wait to start shooting my target to see how it'll work.


----------



## Featherlight37 (May 7, 2009)

looks great.. our club is using that stuff to build new targets for our indoor range.. cost us roughly $1300 for all the foam.. a little sweat for the frame.. and still comes out wayyyyy cheaper than just buying new blocks


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Getting it uncut was half as expensive. Skill saw will cut it easily too.


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

About a week ago I finished my target made out of layered carpet. Carpet with a shorter nap works better. I also used the 4 pcs of threaded rod as the OP's target and the compression board on top. Mine is only 32" wide and I'm still increasing the height as I recover old carpet from the carpet store dumpster. 

I only get about 8" of penetration at the current tension. I use a pc. of cardboard for the face and hold it to the carpet with pins made from cut wire hangers. The only expense for the target was 12.00 for the threaded rod, everything else was in the barn or as stated, taken from the dumpster behind the carpet store. I figure I just need to keep it dry and can replace or compress the carpet more and needed. 

To the poster thinking of using ratchet staps. They may work the the tension is no very even. I tried that with my target just for testing and they tend to pull harder on the side with the ratchet. Maybe you'll have better luck though.


----------



## drtsctr (Sep 9, 2009)

pretty cool...


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

cool but huge ( I guess bigger is better ? )


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Bigger is Great when you Walk back tune and sometime have 4-5 guys shooting the same target. I can break it down into 2 targets 30 inches tall also, But why when i can build another 5 foot tall one..... LOL 


:darkbeer:


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

that looks like a good target. how much did it cost u


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

This target is Holding up great, Matter of fact Cant tell i have over a few thousand or more shots in it.... I know the bags i have shot out wouldnt have lasted for half as many shots and they would be worn and worn out....


Looks like new still and should last me ohhh 9-10 years at this rate...

This target cost me TOTAL less than 100 Bucks.. Frame and all!


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

18javelin said:


> This target is Holding up great, Matter of fact Cant tell i have over a few thousand or more shots in it.... I know the bags i have shot out wouldnt have lasted for half as many shots and they would be worn and worn out....
> 
> 
> Looks like new still and should last me ohhh 9-10 years at this rate...
> ...


How about the weather? Did you build that roof or just set it out?


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

skynight said:


> How about the weather? Did you build that roof or just set it out?


Its been just setting out, procrastinating and cant tell its set in the sun / rain/ snow at all. I am getting ready to Build dog kennels and my leftover will go towards the roof.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

18javelin said:


> Its been just setting out, procrastinating and cant tell its set in the sun / rain/ snow at all. I am getting ready to Build dog kennels and my leftover will go towards the roof.


Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

I tried carpet pad and it shot out pretty fast. I also tried ratchet straps and I wouldn't do that again. The threaded rods are better by far.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool. Love the shame wow line. Classic.


----------



## turkeykiller22 (Jul 10, 2008)

awesome target!!!!!


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

This Target still is holding up great havent had to tighten down any and NOT one single weak spot. Well worth the little time and Money invested. going to build another this spring.
Also i still havent got the roof over it yet. Im Telling You Get the Foam and Build it. Im sure i wouldnt need another target for Years But my next one will be at 30 yards then another 30 yards behind it. so i can shoot from one place.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

It is awesome having a range size target like this for personal practice though. American Whitetail is the best layered foam we've found for this type of DIY target, and though cheaper by the double-length pallet (we bought it that way too and made 5 target butts for about $1400), you can make a single 40"x48"x16" deep backstop like the OP did for about $275 by buying the pre-cut foam... we have 4 of them at the shop with over 15,000 shots each and we're just now moving the foam around to fill gaps that've been shot in them cause guys like to shoot the middle.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

I have less than 100 bucks in this But i cut it Myself. used a skill saw. 15-20 sheets at a time.


----------

